# One of my daughetrs drawings



## grentuu (Jul 26, 2009)

She has some much better stuff but needs scanning in


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 26, 2009)

O.o she can draw! im not a bad artist, but i don't wanna upload. sorry, i hate criticism.


----------



## Zalda (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks very nice indeed.
I myself was never a good drawer, but this is a really fine piece of art!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 26, 2009)

Holy shit...
Im a Great drawer but that's kickass.
Lets see what Orc says


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 26, 2009)

how old is she?
thats some kickass drawing
colouring is the best


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## emupaul (Jul 26, 2009)

cool, but you should edit post and put the image with spoiler /spoiler tags so the image re sizes nicely and people have the option to make it big.

edit:never mind by browser was acting funny.

I cant draw worth shiat props to your daughter.


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 26, 2009)

She's really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's brilliant, I haven't looked at shaded coloured pencil work in a while, I love the mixture of colours she's used on the hair.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 26, 2009)

Love the drawing.

Very good detail and the shading is nice.


----------



## Splych (Jul 26, 2009)

Omfg... That is fckin amazing...


----------



## Sterling (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, Just wow. I can Draw weapons (swords, katanas, etc.) but can't shade worth a Shat. Kudos to her


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 28, 2009)

awesome shading! did she learn from anywhere? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Holy shit...
> Im a Great drawer but that's kickass.
> Lets see what Orc says


invite him to the thread nao.


----------



## UnseenHero (Jul 28, 2009)

Thats amazing O.O i canv only draw stick people :/


----------



## Satangel (Jul 28, 2009)

Kick-ass man, show us more!


----------



## grentuu (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok, gonna scan some more in, daughter just getting a couple together. She really wants to show off lol. But she said thank you for the great comments.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, that's one hellofa nice drawing! Congrats! 
How old is she?


----------

